# Struktogramme nach Nassi-Shneiderman



## MarkAnton (12. März 2004)

Salvete,

ich gehöre zu jenen, die gerne nachdenken und konzipieren, *bevor* sie codieren. Jetzt würde ich gerne im privaten Umfeld auf Windows-Basis entwickeln und suche nach einem kostenlosen oder preiswerten PÜrogramm, mit dem ich Struktogramme nach Nassi-Shneiderman zeichen kann.
Wer noch nie Nassis gezeichnet hat, dem kann ich diese Diagramme nur empfehlen: Methoden mit rekursivem Aufruf, zigfach ineinander verschachtelten While-Schleifen lassen sich entwerfen, ohne dass die Gefahr _loser Enden_ und damit von Speicherlecks oder undefinierter Zustände entsteht. Und viel zu debuggen gibt es auch nicht mehr, da die logischen Probleme ja bereits abgehandelt sind.

Herzlichen Dank, Euer Markus Antonius


----------



## Peter Bönnen (12. März 2004)

StruktEd32: http://codeheaven.de/files/strukted32.zip
Auf der Originalseite gibt's noch die 16Bit Version: http://www.strukted.de/

Peter


----------

